# System doesn't boot in multi user mode



## Gooogol_plex (Apr 11, 2022)

After an incorrect shutdown of the computer, the system enters single-user mode at startup.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 11, 2022)

Gooogol_plex said:


> После некорректного выключения компьютера система при запуске переходит в однопользовательский режим.


let's take a look at your settings. /etc/rc.conf print your information correctly send me. sign in as sh to see your settings


----------



## Gooogol_plex (Apr 11, 2022)

Dimitri Chuikov said:


> let's take a look at your settings. /etc/rc.conf print your information correctly send me. sign in as sh to see your settings


----------



## bakul (Apr 11, 2022)

The error message clearly says what you need to do: "RUN fsck MANUALLY". In the single user mode you can either run "fsck" and interactively accept its suggestions or run "fsck -y" and let it do its thing. Given incorrect shutdown you may have lost some files & directories but you can poke around in "/lost+found" to see if you lost anything critical.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 11, 2022)

bakul said:


> The error message clearly says what you need to do: "RUN fsck MANUALLY". In the single user mode you can either run "fsck" and interactively accept its suggestions or run "fsck -y" and let it do its thing. Given incorrect shutdown you may have lost some files & directories but you can poke around in "/lost+found" to see if you lost anything critical.


I have a better suggestion he has to get the settings to see if it is correct and put the fsck_y_enable="YES" to load to do automatic verification /etc/rc.conf


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 11, 2022)

the problem is that something is missing in the settings that's why fsck for checking


----------



## Gooogol_plex (Apr 11, 2022)

bakul said:


> The error message clearly says what you need to do: "RUN fsck MANUALLY". In the single user mode you can either run "fsck" and interactively accept its suggestions or run "fsck -y" and let it do its thing. Given incorrect shutdown you may have lost some files & directories but you can poke around in "/lost+found" to see if you lost anything critical.


----------



## bakul (Apr 11, 2022)

I am afraid this seems to say your filesystem was damaged beyond repair.... I haven't used fsdb in a very long time so can't say if you can repair this manually.... Are there any reliability issues with the disk or memory or motherboard? What happened in your "incorrect shutdown"?

Edit: I recommend asking on the freebsd-fs@freebsd.org mailing list in the hope that a real filesystem expert can help you. And leaving the disk alone until then.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 11, 2022)

bakul said:


> I am afraid this seems to say your filesystem was damaged beyond repair.... I haven't used fsdb in a very long time so can't say if you can repair this manually.... Are there any reliability issues with the disk or memory or motherboard? What happened in your "incorrect shutdown"?
> 
> Edit: I recommend asking on the freebsd-fs@freebsd.org mailing list in the hope that a real filesystem expert can help you. And leaving the disk alone until then.








						fsck_ffs(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 11, 2022)

Gooogol_plex said:


> After an incorrect shutdown of the computer, the system enters single-user mode at startup.


what he can do is repair from a FreeBSD live USB, mount partitions and repair there, he has adequate tools for that, he doesn't even need a list, this can be solved manually, that's what I said. ffs/ufs2 (FreeBSD, ID 0xa5)


----------



## bakul (Apr 11, 2022)

It may be worth redoing fsck but the "bad inode number 2 to nextinode" message worried me. Inode 2 is the root inode on UFS. I think it would be better to ask on the mailing list.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 11, 2022)

bakul said:


> It may be worth redoing fsck but the "bad inode number 2 to nextinode" message worried me. Inode 2 is the root inode on UFS. I think it would be better to ask on the mailing list.


fsck -yf he needs to go into privileged mode and type this command. I never had this problem I was always very careful but maybe he can solve this problem by mounting the slices and chroot
Gooogol_plex​bakul​


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 14, 2022)

Gooogol_plex said:


> After an incorrect shutdown of the computer, …



Can you recall what preceded the incident? 

If you have a working computer (or system) that can write to a USB flash drive, <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/rjs6gl/-/hpra8n1/> includes a link to UBCD, which includes *Parted Magic*, which includes GSmartControl a.k.a. *Disk Health*. With the Disk Health application it should be fairly easy to tell (from S.M.A.R.T. data) whether the hardware is OK.



Dimitri Chuikov said:


> … `fsck_y_enable="YES"` …



If required data is not backed up, I'd hesitate before allowing writes to the device in this situation.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 14, 2022)

FreeBSD bug 255979 – fsck bad inode number 2 (256) to nextinode

I assume that this covers what's in the photograph (2, not 256); comment 0 includes: 

`fsck_ufs: bad inode number 2 to nextinode`









						fsck_ffs: fix bad inode number errors · freebsd/freebsd-src@3286a8d
					

Fix fsck_ffs Pass 1b error exit "bad inode number 2 to nextinode".  (cherry picked from commit bc444e2ec6e6cc9d96d35ab7ce3c02c0da952fad) (cherry picked from commit fab7c18ce3229d53b732fdf...




					github.com
				




Given the fix (in FreeBSD 13.1, not yet released): a check of the hardware might be overkill, but it's good practice.


----------

